# Punishment enough???



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Obviously the length of hunting privilege suspension in this case is a joke cause this slob and his cohorts dont really care about the law or breaking it in the 1st place but...
....what are your thoughts on the length of jail time and fine amount given in the sentence to this scum? 

http://www.toledoblade.com/local/20...ple-in-Northwest-Ohio-has-been-sentenced.html


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with the Jail time and feel it must be served in it's entirety. Revoking license is a joke as you said but could carry some weight if a stipulation of additional four years if caught again in fish/game violations. This revocation of privileges and stipulation should also be applied to all others involved in the poaching ring.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

If being a convicted felon wouldn't that take care of not being able to hunt or own a firearm ?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Not necessarily. They wouldn't be able to own a firearm, but I don't believe bows and muzzle loaders are included in that. Also, there is a process to have that removed from your record depending on the crime. So it is possible for a felon to legally own a gun. However, most just do it illegally instead of putting the money and effort into getting it removed.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

You can own a gun in Ohio with a Felony

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2923.14


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

catfishhunterjames said:


> You can own a gun in Ohio with a Felony
> http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2923.14


There's a lot more to it than what is stated in that particular code.
Many variables in a Felony conviction as to whether the felon can own a weapon or not...but yes, there are instances in which a felon can own a weapon in Ohio.
Whether this scum bag was found guilty of any felonies that would allow him to own a weapon or not in the future...don't know.

From other articles I've read written by the Blade, they state he got a four year sentence but is eligible for parole in two. Believe I read in one of the articles some dope may have been involved as well. If so, how that dope played into the case and conviction should surely be a big factor in whether he will ever be allowed to own or be around a weapon again. Again, just depends on the circumstances and fine print of the convictions that's been worked out between the Judge, Prosecutor and Defense Atty.

But at any rate,IMO, the fine amount is a big joke if everything shown in the pic. was poached. But then again, he most likely got off light on that end cause he probably ratted more scum out.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

fastwater said:


> There's a lot more to it than what is stated in that particular code.
> Many variables in a Felony conviction as to whether the felon can own a weapon or not...but yes, there are instances in which a felon can own a weapon in Ohio.
> Whether this scum bag was found guilty of any felonies that would allow him to own a weapon or not in the future...don't know.
> 
> ...


The way I understand if you are convicted of a felony and if you have a sentence over one year or there are some charges that is label as violent crimes, drug charges or domestic violence will cause you not to get your gun right restored. If you don't fall in to one of these categories and you have a clean record once release from parole/probation you will likely get your right restore once your time is up and if not you can just petition the court where you was charged.

Anyone that get charge with poaching crime this large should lose all hunting and fishing privilege all together for a long period of time if not for life, but giving the opportunity petition either the court system or the ODNR to possible hunt or fish again.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Not a tough enough sentence-- should've made him put on a deer suit complete with a large set of antlers and forced him to run across the local wildlife area on opening day of gun season. -. What a dirt bag !
I sure hope they get everyone that was involved.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Lock him up and throw away the key !


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Reel Thing said:


> If being a convicted felon wouldn't that take care of not being able to hunt or own a firearm ?


It's called 'weapons under disability'...used to be an automatic 3 year prison sentence if caught and convicted...and from my understanding that would include muzzleloaders.


----------

